# Rebuilding almost my whole computer



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

Allright , anyone who looked at my last post would now my computer is crap, so i plan on doing a Make over for my computer.

Heres my dxdiag

------------------
Time of this report: 3/21/2011, 06:25:53
Machine name: AUSTINPWN-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.101014-0432)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP-Pavilion
System Model: KJ379AAR-ABA a6400f
BIOS: BIOS Date: 06/16/08 11:02:10 Ver: 5.25
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
Memory: 3062MB RAM
Page File: 3533MB used, 2801MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Intel(R) GMA 3100
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C2&SUBSYS_2A6F103C&REV_02
Display Memory: 286 MB
Dedicated Memory: 0 MB
Shared Memory: 286 MB
Current Mode: 1400 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: igdumd32.dll
Driver Version: 7.14.0010.1461 (English)
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/25/2008 20:44:28, 3301376 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B78E66-6A82-11CF-3976-650AA3C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x8086
Device ID: 0x29C2
SubSys ID: 0x2A6F103C
Revision ID: 0x0002
Revision ID: 0x0002
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 


And heres what i want to replace everything with:
For my GFX card, i plan on switching out my integrated one for a Powercolor Radeon 6850 PowerColor (AX6850 1GBD5-DH) HD 6850 1GB DDR5 ATI Radeon HD 6850 Chipset (775Mhz) 1GB (4000Mhz) DDR5 Triple Display Dual Dual-Link DVI/HDMI/2x Mini Display Port PCI-Express 2.0 Graphics Card | Canada Computers

Since my 200w psu cant do anything, i am switching it out for a 650w Cosair enthusiast psu
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply | Canada Computers

Since my CPU is comeplete garbage, i am going to replace it with a 
*AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (125W) Quad Core Socket AM3, 3.2GHz, 8Mb Cache, 1800MHz HT, 45nm (HDZ955FBGMBOX)*



Since i know my motherboard probbably wont support that cpu, i am going to replace it with a
*BIOSTAR A880GU3 Socket AM3 AMD 880G / SB710 Chipset Dual Channel DDR3 800/1066/1333(supportted by CPU model)/1600(OC) MHz 8 Channel HD Audio 4x SATA2 3Gb/s 2x USB 2.0 Ports 2x USB 3.0 MicroATX*


The thing i was wondering is
1. Will everything i chose work together?

2. Will I be able to play games near flawlessly?

3Would this all fit in a case that's about 14 3/4 inches long, 14 2/4 inches tall and , 6 2/4 thick?

Also, is $459.96 a good price for all this stuff?( not including taxes)

Also, if one 6850 isn't good enough , i might get another one to crossfire, but i dunno if the mobo is crossfireable, can anyone tell?

Might be a stupid question, but do mobo's come iwth their own fan?

Thanks for the help if help can be given


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not a fan of Biostar, look for an ASUS or Gigabyte motherboard.

The components you've chosen are compatible together, but you'll need RAM for that motherboard, I'm pretty sure your current board runs DDR2 while your new one runs DDR3.

You won't need two 6850's, if you want more power, get a single more powerful card, not two lesser cards. Twice the price, twice the power, twice the heat, typically less than 1.5 x the performance.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

two things to consider, 

will the new motherboard and cards fit in the hp case and if the operating system came with the hp computer, you will have to purchase a new copy if you replace the motherboard.


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

okay, thanks for the reply, would that work okay, and would
Asus M4A77T/USB3 Socket AM3, AMD 770 Chipset, DDR3 1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066Mhz, 8-Channel HD Audio, Gigabit LAN, 2x USB3.0+10x USB2.0, 6x SATA, ATX | Canada Computers

be okay?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yaright35 said:


> okay, thanks for the reply, would that work okay, and would
> Asus M4A77T/USB3 Socket AM3, AMD 770 Chipset, DDR3 1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066Mhz, 8-Channel HD Audio, Gigabit LAN, 2x USB3.0+10x USB2.0, 6x SATA, ATX | Canada Computers
> 
> be okay?




Yes that would would do the trick


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

what is the model of your HP system and we can try to verify if you can put a full sized ATX board in your existing case; otherwise you may have to incorporate a new case into your budget (not a deal killer but I hate surprises)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series DDR3 1600MHz (PC3-12800) 4GB (2x2GB) Dual Channel Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM) | Canada Computers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I seriously doubt you can use an ATX Mobo in a OEM case. Providing the PC Model Number as linderman requested would tell us more.


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

Allright, says mine is model A6400f


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yup its a Micro-atx board (yuck)
HP Benicia GL8E MotherBoard ASUS IPIBL-LB Intel G33 - eBay (item 260747458296 end time Apr-04-11 00:01:34 PDT)

can you lay the computer on its side and give us a digital pic showing the motherboard you have inside the case .........there is a good chance you are going to have to buy a new case

Coolermaster Haf 912 Black Mid Tower ATX Case 4X5.25 1X3.5 6X3.5INT No PS Front USB Sound - DirectCanada


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

MM i dont have a camera with me so, i guesse i will just get a new case aswell, 
would a Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black ATX Mid Tower Case (RC-692-KKN2) | Canada Computers be okay? in specs it says supports m/b micro atx/ ATX and micro ITX or somthing like that, would that be okay for the mobo and the rest of the stuff? Also, for the new OS, does it matter if its windows 7, vista etc? and, does it matter if its 32 or 64 bit? whats the difference?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your case choice is fine

doesnt matter which version of windows you choose

32 bit or 64bit very few users would ever see any diff between the two; 64bit was primarily a server OS but has somewhat spread to the desktop world; mainly because it has native support for more than 4 gigs of ram; although nobody except upper level photo shop or commercial video editing would actaully see the benefits of more than 4 gigs of ram.

enjoy; you have all your bases covered well!


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Good advice, as usual, by linderman. If you're purchasing a new OS and the price is the same, IMO you might as well get 64bit. I'd also advise you to lean toward Win 7 or XP, ie, don't get Vista. I don't think you'll easily find anything other than 7 these days anyways, but just in case...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems

Newegg.com - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - Operating Systems


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

Allright so heres a recap of everything,
OS
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (OEM) | Canada Computers 99$

Ram
G.SKILL NQ Series DDR3 1600MHz (PC3-12800) 4GB (2x2GB) Dual Channel Kit (F3-12800CL9D-4GBNQ) | Canada Computers ( chose this one over the ripjaws as the store doesn't have any of them in stock, i prefer to buy from store, not online) $49.99

GPU
PowerColor (AX6850 1GBD5-DH) HD 6850 1GB DDR5 ATI Radeon HD 6850 Chipset (775Mhz) 1GB (4000Mhz) DDR5 Triple Display Dual Dual-Link DVI/HDMI/2x Mini Display Port PCI-Express 2.1 Graphics Card | Canada Computers $149.99
May be a dumb question, but are there differences from different makers of the same card? cause i have seen powercolor , asus, diamond and a few otheres for the same card.

CPU
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (125W) Quad Core Socket AM3, 3.2GHz, 8Mb Cache, 1800MHz HT, 45nm (HDZ955FBGMBOX) | Canada Computers $139.99



Case 
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Black ATX Mid Tower Case (RC-692-KKN2) | Canada Computers $89.99

Mobo
Asus M4A77T/USB3 Socket AM3, AMD 770 Chipset, DDR3 1800(O.C.)/1600(O.C.)/1333/1066Mhz, 8-Channel HD Audio, Gigabit LAN, 2x USB3.0+10x USB2.0, 6x SATA, ATX | Canada Computers $84.99


All equals up to $614.94, and with tax approx $657.94, Not bad for pretty much a whole new computer?


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sorry for double post, but it would not let me edit my last one, forgot to put in

PSU Cosair 650W
Corsair Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 High Performance 650W Power Supply | Canada Computers 99$


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you have done very well; all top notch quality & pereformance parts with NO junk!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

One thing to think about is the GPU.

If you have the money, it would be better to invest in a new one now.

Plus, the 650W PSU would only take one card I believe


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

Allright, Thanks for all the help everyone, I greatly appreciate it, Hopeing to gather everything sometime next month, and when i do get everything, would this be the right section to ask how to put everything together?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES this is the forum to ask for building help


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

I seem to have one other problem, even tho its more of a question, would i be able to use my current hard drive/ cd drive on this new setup? and what other parts would i require? or have i allreaddy selected all that i would need?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, but with a caveat.
If both drives are SATA, then you are good to go. If one or both are EIDE then you should still be OK. Modern boards (the one you've chosen included) still support IDE drives but they will have only a single connector (for two drives).


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

What is a caveat?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

a warning or caution to prevent misinterpretation.


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

ahh okay, and looked into my computer, my HDD is hitachi SATA 3.0gb, but i cant tell for my CD drive, too much metal covering it


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

look at the cables emerging from it. An IDE drive will have a standard 4-pin molex power cable and a 80-pin ribbon data cable. A SATA drive will have the same cables as what is connected to your HDD


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

mm, i dont see any 80-pin ribbon data thing, and the 2 cords are the same as the HDD so i guesse its SATA aswell
also i saw my HDD says 7200 RPM, is that bad or anything/ would it cause problems on my setup?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

that's normal.


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

ahh ok, thanks for all the help, one last question, with all the stuff from the previous page, and this page, do i have all the stuff needed for a complete pc?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

From posts 15 & 16 I have:

Case - CM 690II
Power - Corsair TX650 V2
Mobo - ASUS M4A77T/USB3
CPU - Phenom II X4 955
Memory - 2 x 2GB GSkill DDR3 1600
Video - P-C HD6850
OS - Win7 H-P 64bit

HDD and optical to be recycled

That only leaves monitor, keyboard and mouse. Sounds like your good to go.


----------



## yaright35 (Mar 21, 2011)

sweet, thanks for all the help Gcavan and everyone else!


----------

